# My new girl(what tail type is she???)



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i just got this very cute girl yesterday. idk what tail type she is:-?, but her tail looked nipped when i got her:-(. gonna have her 10g tank set up soon.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm, possibly a Combtail?


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

hmmm. there is this weird ball looking thing where her egg tube is. idk if its bad or what?!?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

VT to me. Even with the extra ray length it looks more like a VT.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i also need a name for her if you guys got any suggestions.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

She looks like a CT, and she is very pretty!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

she looks like a vt to me too


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, she looks like VT to me too.

Why is her egg spot bulging out like that though ; that's never happened to any of my girls...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It DOES look like her eggspot.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

idk she is better now but slimy poop came out. D=


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She's cute! I'd name her Suri. c:


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She is a VT. Congrats, she's very pretty.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

that weird ball thing is back!?!? idk what it is and idk if i should put her in my sorority with that thing.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Splinter492 said:


> i also need a name for her if you guys got any suggestions.


 
The first name that came to mind is Opal.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooh!! I like that name!! Opal.... Very nice.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i put her in m sorority and hated it she is very sick from what i can tell all she does is sit around whale the others go wild.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Shes beautiful!


----------

